# Self Defence in schools



## Lisa (May 31, 2006)

My daughter was taught "street smart" self defence in Grade 9 and she found it somewhat laughable.  What she took from it was to yell STOP! really loud when someone was coming after her to make him pause and give her a chance to run away.  She was also taught to try and stab someone with her keys when they grab her.  There were a few other techniques that she said she didn't feel were realistic.

Do you believe that self defence techniques should be taught in the school during gym class.  If so at what age or grade leve do you think it is important and how much do you teach?


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

Do I think it should be taught?  A guarded and somewhat conditional yes... depending on the skill and knowledge of the person doing the instructing.  My first introduction to self-defense was in the Girl Scouts, when I was 11 or 12, a basic course taught by a police officer, and the few things I remember (like how to do a shin rake, and yelling fire instead of help) are still valid today.  However, it sounds like the teacher was using a canned program that s/he didn't really understand, and I would be concerned that such a method would lead to overconfidence on the part of the students, and possibly their parents.

With a qualified instructor (martial artist, law enforcement officer, etc.) I think self-defense could be a valid and useful addition to either a PE or Health class - and I would suggest that it be taught on a regular basis, and starting sooner than 9th grade.  With an unqualified instructor, I would be concerned about misplaced confidence based on techniques taught by rote rather than from understanding.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2006)

Taught yes, but bring in someone capable of doing it properly, not just giving a teacher a 30 minute how to teach it video and letting them go.


----------



## Henderson (May 31, 2006)

I'm gonna have to agree with Andrew on this one.  It should be taught, but taught by someone well qualified.  Seeinghow this kind of thing will have to meet budget constraints and school board approvals, it will probably never happen in much abundance.


----------



## Lisa (May 31, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to agree with Andrew on this one.  It should be taught, but taught by someone well qualified.  Seeinghow this kind of thing will have to meet budget constraints and school board approvals, it will probably never happen in much abundance.



Agreed as well.  Can't be taught in a six week slot on a time table by the gym teacher with a preapproved video.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes I do  I think 9th grade may be a little young but I think they should be able to handle it.  Problem is many times that age group doesn't think anything can happen to them.


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 1, 2006)

After several attacks/assaults and a rape close to the school that my wife works at, i was asked to come in and run some classes/courses......I agreed.

I ran some 6 week short courses..... The first was aimed solely at the primary school teachers and was well subscribed (they had to pay for this themselves). the following 1course was open to female students aged 14 and above as well as female teachers and parents (this was less subscribed) as it was later in the term and people had forgotten about the incidents that had sparked this off. The third course was open to all students, parents and teachers over 14.

as i said these courses were 6 times at about an hour and a half a time (about 8 to 10 hours training).

The school also wanted me to do some class time classes. I saw 17/18 year olds for a total of 3 hours, 15/16 year olds for 3 hours and the 13/14 year olds for 50 minutes.......this was due to school curriculum time constraints

since these courses there have been 2 incidents involving younger children and i have been asked by the school to do some pieces for them.......

so to answer the question posted by "lisa"


> Do you believe that self defence techniques should be taught in the school during gym class. If so at what age or grade leve do you think it is important and how much do you teach?


 
I think that a well structured course by a qualified instructor should be put into place, during school gym class, NO......It would be better if there was a specific time for Self defence, maybe better in a life skills type class

At what age.......I think it should be put in place at an age when kids are either being allowed to walk home on their own, or go to the shops on theitr own...........In some places this could be as young as 5 or 6.

There are possibilities to start the process at these ages, if done correctly......In kindergarten cop the children he (shwartze******) taught were told to shout and point at the stranger!........Not saying thats exactly what to do, but there are definately things that are possible

In countries like brazil where abductions and kidnaps are common place ......there are courses in place for children of 5 and 6...teaching escape etc


.


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My daughter was taught "street smart" self defence in Grade 9 and she found it somewhat laughable. What she took from it was to yell STOP! really loud when someone was coming after her to make him pause and give her a chance to run away. She was also taught to try and stab someone with her keys when they grab her. There were a few other techniques that she said she didn't feel were realistic.
> 
> Do you believe that self defence techniques should be taught in the school during gym class. If so at what age or grade leve do you think it is important and how much do you teach?


 
I also have to go with Andrew on this.  Someone qualified needs to be brought in to teach any SD that may be offered in a gym class.  Out of curiosity, what qualifications did the person teaching this class have?

I would also think that it would be best to have a timeline set up, not so short that training will not be able to be retained, but as others have said, due to budgets, I can't imagine it being approved for a long period of time.

As for the age...I think that any age level, ranging from 4,5 and 6yos, all the way to high school level.  However, the training needs to be geared towards the age you're dealing with.  

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2006)

As an LEO and MA I would welcome the chance to teach at a public/private school..Nothing fancy just the basics..


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 1, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> As an LEO and MA I would welcome the chance to teach at a public/private school..Nothing fancy just the basics..


 
Volunteer. Seriously, we had a number of Police and Fire Dept. personnel come to our schools as guest speakers. I personally learned more from one lecture by a California Highway Patrol Officer than I did in the four week _"self-defence" _coure I took as a P.E. elective in the eigth grade.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I also have to go with Andrew on this.  Someone qualified needs to be brought in to teach any SD that may be offered in a gym class.  Out of curiosity, what qualifications did the person teaching this class have?
> 
> I would also think that it would be best to have a timeline set up, not so short that training will not be able to be retained, but as others have said, due to budgets, I can't imagine it being approved for a long period of time.
> 
> ...



Outside of being their Physical Education teacher, I am not sure.  I will try and find out.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2006)

If they are qualified to do so yes, need to have some basic knowledge of what SD really is. Just not some PE teacher with a manual and reads it word for word.
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Volunteer. Seriously, we had a number of Police and Fire Dept. personnel come to our schools as guest speakers. I personally learned more from one lecture by a California Highway Patrol Officer than I did in the four week _"self-defence" _coure I took as a P.E. elective in the eigth grade.


 
Please..We are STILL attempting to drag the BOE in the burbs into to 21st Century in the way of school security...One thing at a time..


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Please..We are STILL attempting to drag the BOE in the burbs into to 21st Century in the way of school security...One thing at a time..



BOE?


----------



## Henderson (Jun 1, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> BOE?


 
Board
Of
Education


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 1, 2006)

If someone is a child and has no martial arts training of any kind, then self-defense should be taught to them in one way or another.  Whether this means as an after-school program, or actually getting them to a different location to train, is up to the parents.  Even though I strongly encourage it, I wouldn't want to make this mandatory.  

I whole-heartedly agree with the above statements, that such training must be given by someone who is qualified to teach it.  Whether this is your local law enforcement personnel, or a martial arts instructor matters not, as long as they know what they are doing.  Having an unqualified instructor give such instruction (such as a PE teacher who read some of Ashida Kim's books), is akin to giving a soldier a rusty old rifle with gutted insides.  

Furthermore, such training should encompass both awareness, presence, AND, most importantly, effective combative techniques, along with the mindset needed to do so.  If someone needs to use self-defense techniques, then they'd better learn to apply such techniques, and apply them effectively.  Simply teaching them to shout "No!  Stop!  Help!" isn't going to be enough, since an attacker would merely laugh at that.  If they're going to learn self-defense, they should be taught efficient, effective striking techniques.  

I would also hope that those who took such self-defense training, would want to come back for more, and hopefully enroll at one of the local martial arts establishments!


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 1, 2006)

First yes its a very good idea for a school to teach some kind of street wise program. Should it be M/a skilled. NO AND NO it should focus on being aware of how to attract attention to your self to get help. A loud yell or scream could work here. As for girls being abducted by larger stronger people. It is harder for them to effcetively defend . Sure solid basics can help. But learn to get away before a person can reach you or drag you to a car ect, Learning what to do when you feel threatened. does not involve hitting kicking biteing and such. it involves a clear mind on Because first you need to look at if selfdefence tools meet the need. They must be basic easy to do. Like groin attacks eye pokes bites when grabbed . Several M/A schools teach a womens selfdefences course that is not well thought out.using joint locks arm bars punches and kicks. would they work on the street for a person that is a intended target. a lot of that would not. screams for help running, learning not to walk alone learning to be aware works better. It takes time for a grown man to learn good self defence and it still does not mean he can handle a street fight or a mugging. .Now a young girl say 15 years old and a blackbelt at that she would still have problems defending off a attack from a person wanting to hurt her or rape her I have seen M/A schools after a attack on a local girl is in the news. jump on a advertised self defence course and promoted by demos on local news showing small girls about 11 years old being taught what boils down to unrealistic self defence for any body thats small and young to get working in a real life application. These people are supposed to be M/A instructors. they pick through there little knowledge of real life defence training and deturmine that works for children. while its hard to get it working for trained adults. But there Idea is it works. NOT smart. you have to give down to earth methods and focus on prevention first. Im sure you have seen the instructor working with a child on a defence method that looks good and he tells the child good your doing it. when he the instructor just went with the move not resisting letting the child get it off. Well a real life event the child finds out that move may have doomed them to not only be abducted perhaps raped but maybe killed. Very few self defence tools work for smaller children. But screams running and awareness now that helps them more. Attract attention to get help comes first. Just my 2 cents I give the school an A for trying to bring attention to a sad problem children face in todays world.


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Board
> Of
> Education


 
Thanks..


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (Jun 1, 2006)

Schools should offer boxing and wrestling as gym courses. No one should be forced to take them, but they should be available and promoted. Both teach valuable fighting skills and instill a competitive mindset which will prepare a person in the event the need to use what they know. 

I hate the kind of rape safe/street smart classes commonly taught at schools and colleges. In my opinion they are almost universally worthless (there might be a good one out there... maybe).


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Robert Lee said:
			
		

> First yes its a very good idea for a school to teach some kind of street wise program. Should it be M/a skilled. NO AND NO it should focus on being aware of how to attract attention to your self to get help. A loud yell or scream could work here. As for girls being abducted by larger stronger people. It is harder for them to effcetively defend . Sure solid basics can help. But learn to get away before a person can reach you or drag you to a car ect, Learning what to do when you feel threatened. does not involve hitting kicking biteing and such. it involves a clear mind on Because first you need to look at if selfdefence tools meet the need. They must be basic easy to do. Like groin attacks eye pokes bites when grabbed . Several M/A schools teach a womens selfdefences course that is not well thought out.using joint locks arm bars punches and kicks. would they work on the street for a person that is a intended target. a lot of that would not. screams for help running, learning not to walk alone learning to be aware works better. It takes time for a grown man to learn good self defence and it still does not mean he can handle a street fight or a mugging. .Now a young girl say 15 years old and a blackbelt at that she would still have problems defending off a attack from a person wanting to hurt her or rape her I have seen M/A schools after a attack on a local girl is in the news. jump on a advertised self defence course and promoted by demos on local news showing small girls about 11 years old being taught what boils down to unrealistic self defence for any body thats small and young to get working in a real life application. These people are supposed to be M/A instructors. they pick through there little knowledge of real life defence training and deturmine that works for children. while its hard to get it working for trained adults. But there Idea is it works. NOT smart. you have to give down to earth methods and focus on prevention first. Im sure you have seen the instructor working with a child on a defence method that looks good and he tells the child good your doing it. when he the instructor just went with the move not resisting letting the child get it off. Well a real life event the child finds out that move may have doomed them to not only be abducted perhaps raped but maybe killed. Very few self defence tools work for smaller children. But screams running and awareness now that helps them more. Attract attention to get help comes first. Just my 2 cents I give the school an A for trying to bring attention to a sad problem children face in todays world.


 
I would have to agree with you.  Even if a qualified instuctor comes in and covers the basic self-defense, 99% it would not be effective on someone 2-3 more the child's weight.  Most abductors will use "trickery" before they will use a violent attack.  

Teaching the child to make the correct decisions in strange or fearful situations is the way to go.  Teach them not to be put in a situation where they can be harmed.  Parents should also discuss possible scenarios and how the child should react.  Phone numbers to call, houses to run to, best route to walk home, code words, etc.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

I think a good all round approach to awareness, confidence and combine that with a skilled instructor, who not only has a strong grasp of MA/self defence issues, but someone who is also a good teacher of children. 

I don't understand why our kids have to learn sports, as opposed to the likes of MA. You look at the likes of China where many kids learn MA as part of the culture, if they want to play sports, fine, but as odd as it may sound, I'd rather my step-daughter, and soon to be daughter learned MA/SD than rounders, or netball, or whatever. Fitness and confidence can be built up in MA too. I love sports, don't get me wrong, huge rugby and hockey fan, but in terms of sheer practicality, if I was given a preference for my children to study "normal" sports, or MA/SD, my choice would be for the latter. 

I've seen of schools in the Far East where the kids have regimes of fitness and MA, and more power to them.


----------



## frank raud (Jun 2, 2006)

Do I think self defense should be taught in schools? Absolutely. Would I expect anything worthwhile to be taught in school? Unfortunately, no.

Most school boards now have a zero tolerance for violence policy, which includes being suspended for defending yourself. if you don't want to be suspended, you have to be a punching bag for the bully or agressor. Aside from teaching every one to be a victim, it is a contracdictory statement to get effective self defense training in an environment which discourages the use of it.

If my son or daughter start a fight, they deserve to be punished, no problem. If they are attacked, and defend themselves, you can be sure I will be in the principal's office, defending their right to self defense.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> Do I think self defense should be taught in schools? Absolutely. Would I expect anything worthwhile to be taught in school? Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Most school boards now have a zero tolerance for violence policy, which includes being suspended for defending yourself. if you don't want to be suspended, you have to be a punching bag for the bully or agressor.* Aside from teaching every one to be a victim, it is a contracdictory statement to get effective self defense training in an environment which discourages the use of it.*
> 
> If my son or daughter start a fight, they deserve to be punished, no problem. If they are attacked, and defend themselves, you can be sure I will be in the principal's office, defending their right to self defense.



Yep, therein lies part of the problem. We're helping create a PS2, disinterested, obese, lazy generation of kids, with little or no self esteem. Or at least we are in the UK. Sure, I know that there are a lot of great kids and parents, unfortunately I live in an area where I see the majority who aren't. 

I look to China. I see their kids getting up at the crack of dawn, cooking a nutritious breakfast, cleaning around themselves, and then off to class for a couple hour MA session, increasing their fitness, confidence and general all round SD abilities to boot and perhaps as importantly, their sense of responsibility. Who's future would I think is brighter? We in the West, who's soft, decadent administration seem to try and contradict themselves and encourage a nanny state, or China where there are more people learning to speak English than there currently are English speakers in the West? Rome fell because of her decadence, BOE's who continue to act in the way they do, are helping to unravel the fabric of our society, after all, what's a little hardship now compared to the possible future we face? 

Let kids learn SD/MA, let them make their own mistakes, tear them away from bloody PS2's X-Box 360s etc, get them training, improve their confidence and fitness, and see the benefits reaped. Perhaps we should start a petition to try and raise this issue both here in the UK, and the States/NA? 


*Soap box mode off*

Sorry for the rant. Feel better now. *blushes*

Kensai


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree I am seeing alot of the same thing.  Kids are much more lazy today then when I was a kid and I am only going to be 30 this year.  The huge jump of the internet, video games, TV among other things has distracted them enough that they don't take any initive.  The imagination is gone with many kids, and with that the grand vision of what they could do with themselves is not there.  Its sad!!  Martial arts of all types given they have a quality instructor to study under builds those characteristics that are missing in many cases.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> I agree I am seeing alot of the same thing.  Kids are much more lazy today then when I was a kid and I am only going to be 30 this year.  The huge jump of the internet, video games, TV among other things has distracted them enough that they don't take any initive.  _*The imagination is gone with many kids,*_ and with that the grand vision of what they could do with themselves is not there.  Its sad!!  Martial arts of all types given they have a quality instructor to study under builds those characteristics that are missing in many cases.



Could not agree more. Also, I'm 30 early next year, how much does it show in our views? "When I was a kid etc etc.." Lol... But I know what you mean mate.


----------



## Drac (Jun 3, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> If my son or daughter start a fight, they deserve to be punished, no problem. If they are attacked, and defend themselves, you can be sure I will be in the principal's office, defending their right to self defense.


 
Hit the nail on the head with that one..Step daughter was constantly being bullied because of her Hispanic looks by the fat pasty faced female,the school administrators adopted this "Just ignore her and she'll stop" attitude..I got fed up and spent a weekend teaching her some "little tricks" based on this bullies MO..
Well the next time she was "jumped" she defended herself and payed the bully back BIG TIME and was promply suspended..


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 3, 2006)

Drac,
My wife teaches in the Euclid City School system and they don't have tolerence for kids bullying other kids nor kids defending themselves.  I don't agree with not being able to defend yourself but at least it is equal treatment on both sides.  Your step daughters situation, well I personally think she got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Carol (Jun 3, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with you. Even if a qualified instuctor comes in and covers the basic self-defense, 99% it would not be effective on someone 2-3 more the child's weight. Most abductors will use "trickery" before they will use a violent attack.
> 
> Teaching the child to make the correct decisions in strange or fearful situations is the way to go. Teach them not to be put in a situation where they can be harmed. Parents should also discuss possible scenarios and how the child should react. Phone numbers to call, houses to run to, best route to walk home, code words, etc.


 
Trickery.  I think that is a key point.

Based soley on what I have heard and read...it seems like a lot of kids get in to a bad situation not becauase they were violently taken away from wherever they were, but because they were seduced/persuaded in to a situation.  

I think teaching kids SD could trickle in the importance of situational awareness and what to do when in a bad situation.  I don't have children myself so I don't know if that is too ideal or too lofty...but personally I'd like to see kids have a way of not getting in to a bad situation to begin with.


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> Drac,
> My wife teaches in the Euclid City School system and they don't have tolerence for kids bullying other kids nor kids defending themselves. I don't agree with not being able to defend yourself but at least it is equal treatment on both sides. Your step daughters situation, well I personally think she got the short end of the stick.


 
The Fairview Park School system at that time was antiquated..All but one of her teachers allowed her to make the work she missed..The final chapter was when she was walking home that day the bullies Father came out on the porch and uttered threats to her..
Upon telling me about it I walked over to his house and asked him to step off the porch and threaten me in the same fashion that he threatned my 11 year old step daughter..Tough guy went and called the local cops..


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 6, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> The Fairview Park School system at that time was antiquated..All but one of her teachers allowed her to make the work she missed..The final chapter was when she was walking home that day the bullies Father came out on the porch and uttered threats to her..
> Upon telling me about it I walked over to his house and asked him to step off the porch and threaten me in the same fashion that he threatned my 11 year old step daughter..Tough guy went and called the local cops..


Glad that the teacher helped out.  Many times it is up to the teachers if they want to do that.

This guy really has some issues glad that you called him out but sorry he couldn't face you.  Doesn't surprise me though.


----------



## Drac (Jun 6, 2006)

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> Glad that the teacher helped out. Many times it is up to the teachers if they want to do that.
> 
> This guy really has some issues glad that you called him out but sorry he couldn't face you. Doesn't surprise me though.


 
The local cops showed up while I was still there and after showing my police ID and explaining what happened they walked up to his door and rang his doorbell but chicken **** wouldn't answer..


*reason for edit - profanity filter circumvention


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm glad your daughter stood up for herself.  Unfortunate that it came to that, and she got suspended.  My, how things have changed!  Of course, I was quiet and no one expected anything out of me until...  You know what they say: stay away from the quiet ones!  Then again, I ran into more situations that required verbal defense rather than physical.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry!  I forgot about the original question!!!  Yes- self defense should be taught to school age children.  Starting at any age, with the basics (especially verbal), stranger awareness, etc., of course it should be taught by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 6, 2006)

I am glad to hear that you went over there and did what you did.  I am surprised that the Police couldn't force him out after he made that call.

Isn't amazing how these bozo's think they are tough until they face an adult or the police.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Trickery. I think that is a key point.
> 
> Based soley on what I have heard and read...it seems like a lot of kids get in to a bad situation not becauase they were violently taken away from wherever they were, but because they were seduced/persuaded in to a situation.
> 
> I think teaching kids SD could trickle in the importance of situational awareness and what to do when in a bad situation. I don't have children myself so I don't know if that is too ideal or too lofty...but personally I'd like to see kids have a way of not getting in to a bad situation to begin with.


 
Well, alot of abductions are by people the child already knows.  That accounts for much of that trickery.  Snatch and grabs are a fairly common form of abduction between strangers.  Anybody remember "Stranger Danger" in school?  It was (IMHO) a horrible failure because it taught kids that the *only* one to fear was a dirty stranger in an overcoat, when really it was estranged Uncle Joe thay needed to worry about.

Situational awareness is the real key - and that's where some of those "other" SD classes can come in handy.  They teach (if taught properly, of course) to be aware and use specific strategies if trouble arises anyway.  The whole goal of those street smart courses is to avoid the problem.

Heck, I taught SD classes in a community college and I spent ALOT of time working on situational awareness as welll as drilling into their heads that an 8 week course didn't make them Bruce Lee.  Avoidance is always the key, even for adults.  On top of that, we spent time on "dirty tricks", found weapons, and physical fitness (this is all in addition to the actual fighting techniques of course).  My point is that you have to build your course aims around the time you have to teach them, and the mind is always your best weapon.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 7, 2006)

The other problem with "Stranger Danger" is that it doesn't teach discimmination - there has been a case this spring, and a few last summer, of kids lost in the mountains from camping trips who deliberately avoided the searchers because they were strangers.  Luckily, all the kids were recovered safely - but because they were taught to fear strangers in general, when they heard searchers calling their names, they deliberately avoided them.

Awareness, as already stated, is the key here.  There are no absolutes that cover all situations, and therefore self defense taught to children has to be, in my opinion, on-going and adjusted to the age and understanding of the children being taught... which, of course, makes it really hard to create a set curriculum, too.  That is why discussion is so important, when compared to lecture.  Children who can think when in difficult/threatening situations are much better off than children who are taught to react by rote.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 8, 2006)

This taught in my school: 
  Step one: currle into a little ball and start crying.
  Step two: get the living crapp beat out of you/be murddered (bad school and area)/get raped/or get robbed.
  Step three: find and tell the police, assuming your alive, concious, not restrained in any way, or bleeding to death.
  Step four: get expeled for doing anything to set off a crack addict, and then bleeding all over the nice floor that hasn't been cleaned since the school was opened.

In the area I live in you're a thousand times more likely to be in physical trouble AT school then anywere else. Why? becasue of the abouve logic. No matter what you can do NOTHING to stop your attacker. Fight back it's either a fight (suspension), or assult (expulsion). Run away, and you'll get introuble for running in he halls. Scream, and it's distrubing the peace. 
None of the abouve makes any sense, unless you are the retarded girbal (named John Makeile, and that's not me by the way) who came up with this. 
If that name sounds familiar, it's for a reason. Makeile is the guy in charge of the Omaha Public School System. They are the ones trying to annex a few other school districts, and the Nebraska Supreme Court decided that instead, the distraict is going to be brocken up into three districts based on racial lines. The real reason why Makeile even wants to do this is to put more white people into a district of mostly Blacks, Hispanics, Immagrents, and severly low income. that had nothing to do with the origanl thread, but I flet it was worth noting that people in charge of teaching you kidds, are raceist morones. Well not all, but most of the administration seems to be. And the security gaurds, and the rent-a-cops. 
Anyways, the self defense lessons taught in the school I go to are are almost hipocritcal. And they are almost garunteed to end up with you dieing.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My daughter was taught "street smart" self defence in Grade 9 and she found it somewhat laughable.
> 
> She was also taught to try and stab someone with her keys when they grab her.


How many keys to 9th graders have now-a-days?

Thing is, kids can do everything that they have been told right and the system can let them down.

Remember little Robby, if you're in trouble call 911 for help.
http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/06/07/911.death.ap/index.html


----------

